
"Rich, thick kids do better than poor, clever children" - pierrefar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-11331574
======
zeemonkee
'Twas ever thus.

I can't think of a single society where kids from rich families (or families
of privileged status, like Communist Party members in old USSR/China) did not
have unfair advantages over poor kids.

What you need to allow, at the very least, is a chance for poor kids to rise.
Unfortunately the British comprehensive system has done its level best to
prevent this for the past 40 years.

